# @@@ Local San Bernardino County, CA, USA scorpions @@@



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't know what these are... i've gotten stung a couple of times an absolutely nothing happens. That seems to be my reaction to Vaejovid venom... and we have a bunch of Vaejovids in CA, and these sort of look like Vaejovids... but i don't know what they are =P

This scorpion is about ~2" long, i believe





 Hi-Res 


Different scorp, i dug this one out of a couple thousand pounds of rocks. About 1.5" (4cm) long.





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 

I found this scorp under a mattress in The Wastelands... a spot moderately close to my house.  It is too hard to describe, but i will get pics of the area one day   This guy almost ran up my pants when i was trying to catch it, made it as far as my shoe. So now it's name is "Shoey". About 1.5-2" (4-5cm) long.





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 

This is the first scorpion i found in San Bernardino County.  I found it almost by accident. It was in an abandoned and caved-in rodent burrow.  I found it basically on the surface during the day in 100*F temperature... tough cookie 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res 





 Hi-Res


----------



## GQ. (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice finds!  Has there been any moisture up there lately?  I'll be in the San Bernardino/Loma Linda/Ontario/Colton area for a day next week.  I'm thinking about taking a quick hike in the Box Springs Canyon area.  I'll be sure to post a picture or two if I find anything.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks liek the lil ones I caught awhile back, Congrads I new you could find em, although they can be hard when you live in the cities  Theres also some Andocts out there aswell, Do a search for my user name in this forum, or I will later. see if I can find the threads I started to get htem ID'd


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2005)

GQ. said:
			
		

> Nice finds!  Has there been any moisture up there lately?  I'll be in the San Bernardino/Loma Linda/Ontario/Colton area for a day next week.  I'm thinking about taking a quick hike in the Box Springs Canyon area.  I'll be sure to post a picture or two if I find anything.


it was misty/drizzling (Who Is The Drizzle!?)  this morning, and has generally been cooler and cloudier the last 3-4 days.

there is generally condensation in the mornings year round, in my experience, in most of So. CA, i think that is what most bugs drink during the dry season.

like TheNothing (and others, i'm sure) have said... it's all about the microhabitat


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2005)

since this is for local scorps...

here is a scorp i caught in Los Angeles County, in Pomona, CA. it has since died, but i really want to find and culture more!


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 16, 2005)

Vaejovidae, yes, but not a Vaejovis species
i'd be guessing Paruroctonus species

http://sparkless.net/matt/SanBernardino.htm


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 16, 2005)

actually
the one in the second group of pictures does look like it might be Vaejovis confusus


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> Vaejovidae, yes, but not a Vaejovis species
> i'd be guessing Paruroctonus species
> 
> http://sparkless.net/matt/SanBernardino.htm


heh, yeah i just looked at that and noticed a distinct lack of Vaejovis genus 

i was just guessing, i haven't keyed at all


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> actually
> the one in the second group of pictures does look like it might be Vaejovis confusus


ah crap

you think the four might not all be the same species?

dang, i'm going to have to buy an expensive book to key them, i think, i f i want to safely breed these guys

ooh, maybe i can find something at a university library 

these guys are VERY reactive... like i mentioned i've already been stung a number of times by them


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah
thats what I like US natives
most all of them are super active and agressive....

good luck finding a book to key them, you're gonna have to track down individual papers.


Not sure that they're all the same, but could be... thats the problem with Vaejovidae though, so many species and you can only tell 5 of them apart


----------



## Brian S (Sep 16, 2005)

Those first few pics look similar to a Serradigitus spp. Not sure if that is correct or not though.


----------



## TheNothing (Sep 16, 2005)

oh man
good call Brian
dunno why i didn't think of that
S. gertschi gertschi is usually darker...

Serradigitus wupatkiensis perhaps?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a hint Caco, AZ might be the scorp capital of the states, but California has double the species count, making them all so much more fun to identify, if you can find any damn human settlements


----------



## ink_scorpion (Sep 16, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Those first few pics look similar to a Serradigitus spp. Not sure if that is correct or not though.


Was my first thought too. Good Eye!


----------



## redhourglass (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi.

Yep good luck LOL.

I wonder why I have a file of papers/reprints/pdf to discuss such issues.

Cheers.

Sinc. Chad



			
				TheNothing said:
			
		

> good luck finding a book to key them, you're gonna have to track down individual papers.
> Not sure that they're all the same, but could be... thats the problem with Vaejovidae though, so many species and you can only tell 5 of them apart


----------

